# Wine from Sapphire Grapes?



## Kantuckid (Aug 24, 2019)

I see these sweet table grapes in Kroger's grocery ad and google says they are close to brix of wine grapes with 20-23 brix. What sort of wine will they make? Seem to come mostly from Peru & Australia and some from California.


----------

